# Feeding Milo



## gccrook (Nov 21, 2003)

I noticed yesterday that it seems that the milo I am feeding my pigs is going right through them. In the poop I saw what appeared to be whole kernels of milo. I mix milo, corn, oats and some pig feed as well as some soy meal for their feed. Is milo not good for them? Should it be ground? THe corn is not ground and does not appear to be passing through. THanks.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

It would pay you to grind the grain. Oats hulls and corn also can go through them without being properly digested. Soaking grain in water 12 to 24 hours before feeding it helps, but you will still see some passing on through.


----------



## gccrook (Nov 21, 2003)

Thanks. I will see about grinding. I do not have a grinder, so will need to maybe get someone to do it for me. The milo was free to me, so it still would pay to use it I think.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

What exactly is milo? Do people eat it?


----------



## Don Armstrong (May 8, 2002)

Milo is one of the grain sorghums.


----------



## bearkiller (Apr 21, 2003)

GCCrook,

Don't waste a lot of time chasing around or spend any cash trying to get your grain ground. An easy solution is to plan three days ahead and start soaking your grain in water. Once it becomes a bit alcoholic the pigs will sell your mother into slavery to get at it. Softens the grains, makes it more digestible, the alcohol makes 'em smile, doesn't cost anything except a bit of pre-planning for you.

Others soak their grain in waste goat milk, but that gets a bit aromatic for my tender little nose, but the pigs sure don't mind at all. Remember pigs are omnivores which means they will eat anything. Lost your toddler, yet??

Go back to the Homesteading Questions section and do a search on the Three Sisters...we have talked about roots for hogs before.

bearkiller


----------



## gccrook (Nov 21, 2003)

Thanks Bearkiller. I will try this. I raised some beets this year (was given some seed and I don't like beets myself) and tried feeding them to the pigs. We used the greens, and I chopped the roots up for the pigs, but they wouldn't touch them. I did read about the three sisters (thanks again) and I will try that next year. I do not have the space or time this year. However, these pigs are currently plowing a nice area (64X48) for me to plant for next year. I plan on raising some each year for the freezer, so I appreciate all your input. I have learned much form this forum.


----------



## EmmaHudson (Mar 26, 2015)

*eleven years later* I was wondering if I could use my chicken scratch it contains cracked corn ,whole milo and whole barley (13$ for fifty pounds) if I soak this could I feed it to my pig? Would it be beneficial nutrients wise? An I also have layer feed (16%-21% protein) for 14$for 50 pounds could I use that to dry/wet feed? I'm trying to avoid buying pig feed but I know I will because it's 17.50 for fifty pounds of pig feed..I'm also trying to find someone who sells corn in bushels I think I could save money that way, BTW(by the way) I live in Southern California in a little area by a small town called chico. I'm not eating this it goes towards 4-H and it my first year any information is appreciated.


----------



## WildRoots (Nov 24, 2013)

wow! thats an oldie


----------



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

EmmaHudson said:


> *eleven years later* I was wondering if I could use my chicken scratch it contains cracked corn ,whole milo and whole barley (13$ for fifty pounds) if I soak this could I feed it to my pig? Would it be beneficial nutrients wise? An I also have layer feed (16%-21% protein) for 14$for 50 pounds could I use that to dry/wet feed? I'm trying to avoid buying pig feed but I know I will because it's 17.50 for fifty pounds of pig feed..I'm also trying to find someone who sells corn in bushels I think I could save money that way, BTW(by the way) I live in Southern California in a little area by a small town called chico. I'm not eating this it goes towards 4-H and it my first year any information is appreciated.


The scratch appears low in protein. The layer feed looks to be the right protein but I'd question if it has the proper minerals for the pigs diet.


----------



## EmmaHudson (Mar 26, 2015)

But could I add protein to the scratch with egg? Would it even it out somewhat ? How much would you recommend feeding to a 6week old Berkshire (one with the white belt) I found another scratch that has whole wheat instead of barley is that any better? Any thing is helpful


----------



## fenix (Dec 19, 2014)

I also feed Grain sorghum ( milo) to my pigs and I also noticed that it comes out of the back end, undigested. Nowadays, I boil it in a 55 gallon metal barrel. It soaks up the water and expands and softens. The hot water softens the outer coating of the grains. This works well for my pigs and I also mix it 50/50 with rolled barley.


----------



## FarmerDavid (Jul 16, 2012)

EmmaHudson said:


> But could I add protein to the scratch with egg? Would it even it out somewhat ? How much would you recommend feeding to a 6week old Berkshire (one with the white belt) I found another scratch that has whole wheat instead of barley is that any better? Any thing is helpful


Egg would help. Highlands always recomends cooking the egg to increase the available protein. At six weeks old Im guessing its just weaned? I'd make sure there is enough feed that if it wants it its there. When I wean I usually start giving them five lbs a day but it's still awhile before they eat that much per day. 

I feed milo also but I grind it.


----------



## EmmaHudson (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you guys you have no idea how much this helps!! I really appreciate it I think I will try that I'll let you know what happens!


----------



## EmmaHudson (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you guys you have no idea how much this helps!! I really appreciate it I think I will try that I'll let you know what happens!


----------

